# Anyone own a Siberian Husky????



## 105162 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all,

We are getting a Siberian Husky next week and just wondered if any of you good people own one ! We have not bought her as we do not belive in paying for pets so people can make a profit ! Just on the off chance today I called into the local dog rescue centre and came across a sibirean husky exactly what we have been looking for she is gorgeous 18months old and a real stunner. Apparently her owners gave her up as they were moving abroad! We have done alot of research into these dogs but its always nice to hear from owners them selfs. Any comments ???
Also attached a pic of our little babe too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Huskey*

Hello,

No not had one but spent a lot of time in Scandinavia where I am very often told that these are amazing dogs to own as pets. Wonderfull, loyal and obedient.

Nice to see you have rescued one and not paid ludicrous sums of money for him/her. Thats how we found our two, now departed MBF's.

Well done, be good to hear how you go on with the dog.

Trev.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Ooooooh! She's a stunner. I've never owned that breed so can't give you any info. but I have heard that they like to run... and run... and run though. 
I hope you have years of fun with her. Is that her name.....Nanook?
Lesley


----------



## 105162 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes Ihave been told that we can not let her of her lead as they just run run run run run run run run and run !!!!! Yeah her name is nanook we like the name but it reminds us of Mork and Mindy you know that saying Mork had "nannoo nanoo" :lol: Thats if any of you can remember Mork and Mindy !!!!


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

had a Hillman Husky once :lol: :lol: :roll: H


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Gorgeous dog, I have never had one but have seen a man in Cuerden park with 2, he was on skates and the dogs were pulling him, and thoroughly enjoying themselves, I can imagine you are going to have lots of fun with her, Nanook is a lovely name.

Oh and by the way I remember Mork & Mindy "nanoo nanoo" :wink: 



Anne


----------



## 110105 (Feb 22, 2008)

hi there,

i have 2 huskies, 1 male, 1 female. i will be more than happy to answer any questions you have and put you in touch with other owners, clubs, forums etc

please feel free to email me

[email protected]


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, We have had Pushka since she was a puppy - technically she's now 4 but very much still a puppy! The whole beginning, middle & end of having a wonderful Husky pet we've found is to make sure she gets enough excitement & excercise - I run with her most days & when we've got that first bit of energy out of her she is fantastic - I've read alot of reports of Huskies being given up because people didn't bother to learn about the breed - but with a bit of understanding they make excellent pets. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

looks like a bundle of fun    

seen a few at sites we visit one at wareham forest another at river dart country park
we got our dog from a rescue home after we sorted a few problems he had we now have a great member of the family
cheers
drew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

siberien huskies are beautifull dogs, our daughter has one, Mya, she is comming up to 1 years old. At 3 months she would sit , give right and left paw on command , and lay down on command. She stays at our house while daughter and son in law are at work.
She looks forward to playing with our 4 shelties and rough collie.
She has selective hearing. Only comes when she wants to. Runs like mad and we dare not let her off a lead. She will try to steal any food although she is well fed.
Mya likes digging holes and hunting, stalking birds in the garden and catching mice. Try ing to catch fish in our pond is a new passtime. Mya loves ice cubes in or out of whiskey. Our garden , and daughters are about one third of an acre and she loves to run.
On the flip side she is the most lovable strong jawed dog i have ever met.
Best bit they do not bark
They were made fashionable thro` a film a couple of years ago.
Let us knowhow you get on Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*mya*

this is Mya


----------

